# [kde - knotes] Retrouver mes petites notes

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

J'avais un petit problème de plantage de yakuake (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1054924.html), j'ai donc déplacé les répertoires .config et .kde4.

Yakuake fonctionne à nouveau mais les notes sont parties.  :Sad: 

Quels fichiers doivent être restaurés pour retrouver toutes mes petites notes parce que les différentes possibilités évoquées sur la toile ne me permettent pas de les retrouver ?

D'avance merci

Thoma

----------

## sebB

Ces 2 liens ne t'aident pas?

https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=137093#p366788

https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=128227#p341580

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Ces deux liens ne répondent qu'en partie à mon problème.

En effet, je ne retrouve pas toutes mes notes.

Je constate que certaines se trouve sous l'ancien format ~/.kde4/share/apps/knotes/notes.ics et d'autre sous le nouveau format dans ~/.local/share/notes/. Est-ce que les deux peuvent coexister ?

D'autre part,  je n'ai aucun ancien fichier de configuration, par contre, le fichier ~/.kde4/share/config/knotes-migratorrc existe bien dans la sauvegarde et le fichier ~/.config/knotes-migratorrc n'existe pas.

Finalement, la sauvegarde n'aide pas à résoudre le problème.

Je suis désespéré.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Je constate que certaines se trouve sous l'ancien format ~/.kde4/share/apps/knotes/notes.ics et d'autre sous le nouveau format dans ~/.local/share/notes/. Est-ce que les deux peuvent coexister ? 

 

Je ne pense pas puisque .kde4/share/apps/knotes/notes.ics ne devrait plus être utilisé par ton système.

Par contre si je comprends bien, il s'agit de simples fichiers ics. Tu ne peux pas copier/coller le contenu de l'ancien dans le nouveau?

----------

